# Friction Anti Sway Bars



## BIG ALEX (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello just a question about the friction anti sway bar when all is set up do you tighten the sway bar all the way doown or do you tighten down than back it off some? Thanks for the help


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Really depends a lot of things how you set them but truth be told I would not recommend manually adjust friction bars except for small light trailers.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Camper Andy is probably right, but I have the single friction sway bar when towing my 7500 pound TT. I adjust it to tight, and them back off about 1/2 turn on the lever. That allows the unit to move when turning, but seems to work ok with towing.

If I had it to do over (the hitch and sway bar were recommended and sold to me, and installed by the dealer, Holman Motors), I'd probably go with the Reese style--no sway bars and uses the design for anti-sway purposes. 20-20 hindsight.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Really depends a lot of things how you set them but truth be told I would not recommend manually adjust friction bars except for small light trailers.


I agree with Andy. The friction anti-sway bars are a waste of money in my opinion. If you have a pop-up or something in that weight neighborhood they may make a difference. If sway is something you are concerned about i would suggest a few products.

Blue-Ox, Equalizer, and some other middle of the road brands. The upper end and expensive hitches Pro-Pride, and Hensley are top shelf stuff.

Over time if you keep the bar i think you will experience the same.

But the direct answer to your question is the bar should be snugged down hand tight. The wear plate will slowly erode away as you make turns and in the case if movement at the hitch.

To preserve the bar, when backing or maneuvering loosen or disconnect it. Keep the moving surface of the anti sway bar clean and free if any oil grease or other lubricant (of course).

Hope that helps.

Eric


----------



## BIG ALEX (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I have a 21rs.


----------

